# how long for test levels to go back to normal?



## endurance724 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey guys ive been on trt becuz of low test before ever even cycling, doc sees me 4 months apart. my first cycle was test E and winstrol. i ran the test for 12 weeks, for the first 7 weeks i shot 500 mg/wk and for the remaining 5 weeks i shot 750 mg/wk . i intended to run this cycle for 14 weeks but my doc wants to see me soon, so im planning on taking my last test injection 2mro and staying on the winny for another 2 weeks.

my question is, how long till after my last injection can i go to the doc and get tested and have my test be in normal range? my normal dose is 100mg a week which i split in 2 dosages mon/thurs which puts me in 800's.

also since im on trt, after gettin tested from doc , is it ok to start another cycle? or does time off = time on apply to trt people as well.


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

that last shot of test e is going to keep levels elevated almost 2 weeks. more like 10 days. but not to split hairs....


i would just really stall the doc until the enanth has cleared. Make an excuse.




> also since im on trt, after gettin tested from doc , is it ok to start another cycle? or does time off = time on apply to trt people as well.


 
doesnt apply.


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 17, 2011)

does winny effect the test levels?


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

no.


----------



## infam0us (Mar 17, 2011)

Winstrol does infact surpress your natural testosterone levels....


----------



## SFW (Mar 17, 2011)

> Winstrol does infact surpress your natural testosterone levels....


duh! thats not the point.

op wants a script. he was concerned that the winny was going to show up as elevated t levels and ruin his trt script/medical fraud endeavors.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> hey guys ive been on trt becuz of low test before ever even cycling, doc sees me 4 months apart. my first cycle was test E and winstrol. i ran the test for 12 weeks, for the first 7 weeks i shot 500 mg/wk and for the remaining 5 weeks i shot 750 mg/wk . i intended to run this cycle for 14 weeks but my doc wants to see me soon, so im planning on taking my last test injection 2mro and staying on the winny for another 2 weeks.
> 
> my question is, how long till after my last injection can i go to the doc and get tested and have my test be in normal range? my normal dose is 100mg a week which i split in 2 dosages mon/thurs which puts me in 800's.
> 
> also since im on trt, after gettin tested from doc , is it ok to start another cycle? or does time off = time on apply to trt people as well.




it all depends on how aggressively you do your pct. it should take around 4 weeks + 2 weeks after your last injection of test e.


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 17, 2011)

trt ppl dont gotta do pct


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 17, 2011)

trt? please explain if you guys dont mind


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

If you concerned only do 12 week cycles that way u have 4 weeks for your body to go back to the trt level. Also winny will cause you liver values to rise so if he is testing anything beside hormone levels watch that


----------



## MDR (Mar 17, 2011)

Takes me about 4 weeks after PCT to have blood levels back to normal.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 17, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> trt? please explain if you guys dont mind



Testosterone replacement.  For the folk with naturally low test levels.  They get a small dose around 250mgs or so a week to stay in normal range.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 17, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> trt? please explain if you guys dont mind




Testosterone Replacement Therapy


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 17, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Testosterone replacement.  For the folk with naturally low test levels.  They get a small dose around 250mgs or so a week to stay in normal range.



no really it's for people over 30 anyone over 30 will be accepted at least 99%


----------



## BigBill (Mar 17, 2011)

Really.........
Damn I need to find a doc!


----------



## supperfly1977 (Mar 17, 2011)

BigBill said:


> Really.........
> Damn I need to find a doc!



thats what i do i work for one!


----------



## endurance724 (Mar 17, 2011)

so no injections for 4 weeks and then get tested? ill continue with a small dose of my AI tho. juss wanna kno if thats the consensus. i was under the impression i should wait about 2 wkz


----------



## GMO (Mar 18, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> so no injections for 4 weeks and then get tested? ill continue with a small dose of my AI tho. juss wanna kno if thats the consensus. i was under the impression i should wait about 2 wkz



To be absolutely safe, yes four weeks would be optimal.  Test E has a half-life of 10-14 days...


----------



## johnny doc (Mar 18, 2011)

good stuff to know! Although I'd probably disagree with the statement that anyone over the age of 30 will convince a doc to give them trt 99% of the time. Your levels would have to be drastically low for your age for them to consent, imo. It's not enuf to go on a bulking run anyway, again, imo.


----------

